# Event monitor by E cardio



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to find out about this monitor how to bill it (which code) also if Medicare will pay. How often it can be charge etc. Do anyone know about this? Its a looping wireless CEM

Thanks,


----------



## mstratton63 (Mar 10, 2011)

*mstratton63*

As I just happened to call Ecardio just this very morning, I was told that for any event monitor, whether it be 7 days or 30 you bill code 93272 and only if the monitor is hooked up in the physicians office you may also use code 93270 for the hook-up.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 11, 2011)

mstratton63 said:


> As I just happened to call Ecardio just this very morning, I was told that for any event monitor, whether it be 7 days or 30 you bill code 93272 and only if the monitor is hooked up in the physicians office you may also use code 93270 for the hook-up.



Thank you , this is my understanding too. Are you using these devices?


----------

